# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 2

## Mukica

Evo... ovo je nastavak topica *RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? -1* 

Ovdje postaju forumasice PG Zupanije, dogovaraju se za pomoc Udruzi na PG podrucju, sastanke i sl.

evo popis, abecednim redom, da vam je lakse pratit, a ak sam koga preskocila nadopunite me
sve ovdje pobrojane nisu ujedno (jos   :Wink:  ) i clanice Udruge

1.	aleta
2.	alisaskvo
3.	branka0112
4.	Bubabaya
5.	dorena
6.	flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda)
7.	graskic
8.	Heliona
9.	Ineska
10.	JaMajka
11.	KANTRIDA
12.	kety
13.	kokolina
14.	la11
15.	mala laia
16.	Mrs RIA 
17.	nani
18.	natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem)
19.	ovca_i_janje
20.	PattyC
21.	Paulita
22.	ra
23.	sandraf
24.	sarasabina
25.	Sun
26.	thalia
27.	Točkica
28.	vitekova mamuška
29.	Winnie The Pooh
30. Balarosa

----------


## Mukica

Zaboravih napisat da vas pozivamo na:




> *Rodina Mala škola dojenja u Rijeci!*
> 
> 
> Mala škola dojenja u Rijeci održat će radionicu za trudnice i buduće tate u utorak, *27.6.2006.* u prostorijama Udruge Smart (Blaža Polića 2/4, Rijeka - iznad Indeksa).
> Radionica počinje u 18.00 sati.
> Molimo vas da svoj dolazak najavite na 098 436 186.
> 
> Dobrodošli!


...koja je upravo u tijeku   :Embarassed:  , al ajde mozete nam pricat kak je bilo

----------


## la11

i kako je bilo?

----------


## sarasabina

bilo je jako lijepo, skupilo se 8 trudnica (iako se najavlivalo puno veći broj), evo ja bi ih ovim putem i pozdravila, jer su to manje više trudnice koje posječuju i naše stranice i naš forum, bilo bi mi neizmjerno drago kad bi se i one javile na ovaj topik i podijele sa nama dojmove sa radionice u nadi fda nam pomognu da slijedeća radionica bude još bolja.

Dakle, mislim da je bilo uspješno, malo topline nije škodilo našim budućim mamam, a da je moglo trajati i duže od 2 sata moglo je  :Smile:  

Hajde mame koje smo upoznali recite sad vi  :D  :D

----------


## dorena

:D   bas mi je drago da je bilo super, a ujedno mi je i zao sto nisam mogla doci  :/ .

----------


## Balarosa

Bilo je lijepo, zanimljivo i korisno te je meni riješilo neke nedoumice koje uvijek postoje unatoc pracenju rode i foruma. Cini mi se da je jedino šteta što nema više informacija u drugim medijima pa su na tečaju više-manje trudnice koje posjećuju Rodu i koje, bez lazne skromnosti, vjerojatno i u startu znaju više o dojenju od prosjecne buduce mame. Bilo bi zgodno kad bi se dan uoci tecaja uspjela dogovoriti emisija na Radio Rijeci, cini mi se da se tim putem najvise prosiri glas,  obavijest u novinama sam ja vidjela tek danas kad sam ju konkretno trazila...

----------


## sarasabina

hvala belarosa (gdje si sjedila  :Smile:   da te znam koja si :Smile:  ), na žalost mi smo obavijesti poslali na nekoliko radio stanica, ali očit se ili nije emitirala ili je bio neki nezgodni termin. Naravno da ćemo pokušati i sa emisijom 8)  prije nekog od slijedećih termina, ali iskreno nekako nam to sporo ide, ako možda ima nekog tko bi imao određeni utjecaj na strukture u dotičnom mediju neka nam se obrati.

Još jednom, jako mi je drago da si došla na školicu i da si se ugodno osjećala  :Love:

----------


## flower

ima nas 30  :shock:

----------


## flower

u shoku stisnula prije nego je trebalo  :Smile: 

i meni je drago da vam je bilo dobro  :Smile:  mada sam ja dobro znala da Iv i SSabina to odlicno rade   :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

> hvala belarosa (gdje si sjedila   da te znam koja si ), na žalost mi smo obavijesti poslali na nekoliko radio stanica, ali očit se ili nije emitirala ili je bio neki nezgodni termin. Naravno da ćemo pokušati i sa emisijom 8)  prije nekog od slijedećih termina, ali iskreno nekako nam to sporo ide, ako možda ima nekog tko bi imao određeni utjecaj na strukture u dotičnom mediju neka nam se obrati.


Balarosa = Lara kolica, jednostavnije je nego objasnjavati gdje sam sjedila  :Wink:  
Sto se tice emisije, ja znam nekoga na radio Maximumu pa se mozda to moze ugurati tamo uoci ove akcije s autostolicama... osim toga, znam da Autoklub Rijeka ima redovite tjedne emisije na Radio Rijeci pa se moze zamoliti da i tamo to spomenu, ako nema neke ljetne pauze.

----------


## Kile

Zaboravili ste mene   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sun

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa
31. Kile

----------


## ivarica

_lara kolica_ meni nista ne znaci   :Grin:   , ne znaci mi ni kad bi napisala gdje si bila (nista nisam popamtila osim da ste sve slatke) ali mi znaci puno kad kazes da je bilo korisno. hvala.   :Love:  
i meni je bilo super s vama fiumankama

----------


## sarasabina

ja sve znam i meni je sve jasno :Smile: 

ja sam ti soko okolovo  :Laughing:  
a lara kolica meni puno znači  :Love:  

Belarosa reci ti meni koga da kontaktiramo u hak-u i kad im je emisija, nama je pregled u subotu 8.07.....

----------


## la11

ima nas tako puno,a ustvari tako malo kada se radi o nekakvoj akciji   :Sad:

----------


## mala laia

Jedna suluda ideja:
*A DA SE SVE POKUŠAMO SASTATI???*
Primjerice, u prostorijama Smart-a, kao radionica za dojenje, o ovo bi bila radionica za Rodice!  :Laughing:

----------


## Balarosa

> Belarosa reci ti meni koga da kontaktiramo u hak-u i kad im je emisija, nama je pregled u subotu 8.07.....


Zvala sam danas u HAK, ali, na zalost, svi koji se bave time su na godisnjem... emisija je obicno isla ponedjeljkom oko 10 tako da sumnjam da ce se to stici organizirati do 8.7. ... cini mi se da u nekom slicnom terminu ima i ona emisija gdje gostuje prometni policajac pa se mozda to da i tu uklopiti?

----------


## lali

I mene zaboraviste,  :Sad:  

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa 
31. Kile
32. lali

----------


## jadro

i ja sam tu...doduse vikendom, ali sam tu


1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa 
31. Kile 
32. lali
33. jadro

----------


## Mukica

> Jedna suluda ideja:
> *A DA SE SVE POKUŠAMO SASTATI???*
> Primjerice, u prostorijama Smart-a, kao radionica za dojenje, o ovo bi bila radionica za Rodice!


pa pokusajte!!! :D 
evo prilike - subota 8.07, Preluka kod HAK-a, pregled je od 17 do 20, a vi se sastanite recimo u 16,30, ako ih jos ne znate - upoznajte flower, sarusabinu, lali,  BusyBee... uz put pregledajte svoje autosjedalice, uskocite ak zatreba hostesa... i tak...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

JA SAM SE VEĆ GURALA ZA HOSTESU 8/7, PA SE EVO OPET... Samo ne bih mogla baš čitavo jutro, jer imam cicu za nuđati.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Pardon, vidm da je poslijepodne...

----------


## lali

Odlično Ovca i janje! Nadam se da se vidimo!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Prenosim riječi mog instruktora iz vožnje: autosaloni bi trebali promovirati autosjedalice za djecu kao sastavni dio autoopreme.

----------


## flower

> Dana 08.07. u subotu,Udruga Roda će po prvi puta održati besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Rijeci.
> 
> Pregled će se održati na Preluku,kod HAK-a od 17-20 sati.
> Roditeljima će biti pruženi savjeti te praktična pomoć vezana uz pravilno korištenje dječje autosjedalice.
> 
> Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača,te da povedu dijete!


evo i ovdje...

----------


## Točkica

Juhuuuu, konačno!
Auto imam, stolicu imam, dijete dovodim ali upute.....  :Sad:  ........
Valjda će još netko imati Romer.....

----------


## la11

imam ja romer king

----------


## sarasabina

e mukice mukice dođi ti nama na more pa da vidiš di je preluk a di je smart  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mala laia

Eh ti kontinentalci! Njima je sve ravno!  :Laughing:  
Super ideja za Preluku, ionako tamo idemo na more i baš negdje u to vrijeme! :D Ako treba što pomoći i ja sam tu!!! (Laia i mm ce na more, a ja vam mogu uskočiti- i u more, naravno)  :Grin:

----------


## sarasabina

ma super, svaka pomoć je dobrodošla :D naravno i stolicu ćeš ispregledati  :Smile:

----------


## sarasabina

Ovo ću velikim slovima da se vidi:

ZBOGO IZVANREDNE SITUACIJE (a to je zatvaranje ceste na preluku   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) PREGLED ĆE BITI PREBAČEN NA DRUGU LOKACIJU A TO ĆE NAJVJEROVATNIJE BITI OVA DOLJE NAVEDENA:


Dana 08.07. u subotu,Udruga Roda će po prvi puta održati besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Rijeci. 

Pregled će se održati na *parkiralištu brodogradilišta Viktor Lenac* u Kostreni od 17-20 sati. 

Roditeljima će biti pruženi savjeti te praktična pomoć vezana uz pravilno korištenje dječje autosjedalice. 

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača,te da povedu dijete!

----------


## sarasabina

inače pozdrav svim curama i nadam se da ćemo se neki slijedeći put naći makar u broju 15  :Smile:

----------


## mala laia

Baš sam htjela napisati kako će se dogoditi neke pretumbacije obzirom na Europsko prvenstvo u triatlonu na Preluci... Preluku?! :? 
Ali nama je i Kostrena OK!  :Laughing:

----------


## flower

definitvno je odluceno - parkiraliste nasuprot V.Lencu, subota 8.07.od 17 do 20   :Smile:

----------


## lali

Cure,dolazite u subotu??ajmo se pobrojati tko bi došao na pregled AS?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

mi...

----------


## Sun

A evo i ja ću se potruditi da dođemo

----------


## Paulita

Ako MM dođe iz Italije sutra(nadam se da hoće), dolazimo i mi.

----------


## lali

1.Ovca i janje
2.Sun
3.Paulita

ajmo ajmo!!

----------


## lali

1.Ovca i janje 
2.Sun 
3.Paulita 
4.Winnie the pooh
5.mala

----------


## mala laia

1. Ovca i janje 
2. Sun 
3. Paulita 
4. Winnie the pooh 
5. mala
6. mala laia (mislim sa još nekim...)

vidimo seeeeeee! :D

----------


## Točkica

Nas dvije i najvjerovatnije moja seka.

----------


## sarasabina

Dana 08.07. u subotu,Udruga Roda će po prvi puta održati besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Rijeci. 

Pregled će se održati na parkiralištu preko puta brodogradilišta Viktor Lenac u Kostreni od 17-20 sati. 

Roditeljima će biti pruženi savjeti te praktična pomoć vezana uz pravilno korištenje dječje autosjedalice. 

Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute proizvođača,te da povedu dijete!

----------


## lali

1. Ovca i janje 
2. Sun 
3. Paulita 
4. Winnie the pooh 
5. mala 
6. mala laia (mislim sa još nekim...) 
7. Točkica
8. Točkica-seka   :Wink:

----------


## flower

sjedim u Crikvi i pada kisa...no to ne znaci da mi necemo doci, biti cemo na Lencu pa makar sjekire padale  :Smile:  jako se veselim vidjeti sve vas na okupu  i neke od vas i upoznati  :Smile:

----------


## lali

up!

----------


## sarasabina

u ri ne pada kiša i mislim ako se ovak zadrži da nam vrijeme ide jaaaako na ruku , jer nema sunca koje lupa i baš je idealno za druženje  jer za kupanje nije.

Vidimo se

----------


## mala laia

Nemamo pojma gdje su nam upute proizvođača  :Grin:  , ali imamo sve slikovno na stolici  :Heart:  !

----------


## Sun

Na žalost d nas ništa, nemamo kako doći   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sarasabina

Pozdrav svim curama koe su nas posjetile na pregledu i molim vas da nam kažete kako ste doživjeli ovu akciju?  :Heart:

----------


## ra

daaa, nama je bilo super, stvarno jedan dobar spoj ugodnog s korisnim. dobar je to osjećaj!

----------


## Paulita

Bilo je super, žao mi je da nisam duže ostala. Ali MM, pas...

----------


## la11

bilo je super,paulita sad tek u potpisu vidim da si trudna,bilo je puno trudnica   :Love:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja još jednom zahvaljujem svim malim i velikim rodama na lijepom druženju i stvarno dobro učvršćenoj sjedalici. Klapala bi nam, vjerojatno, zauvijek da stručnjakinje nisu uzele stvar u svoje ruke.

Nadam se skorom druženju!

----------


## lali

:D  :D

----------


## ra

da paulita, ni ja nisam ništa skužila. pa koliko trudnih mama je bilo  :D 
la11, a nas su neki pitali jesmo li i mi mame   :Grin:  

ovca, drago mi je da je janje sad sigurno u sjedalici. i sve druge slatke bebice!

----------


## flower

> a11, a nas su neki pitali jesmo li i mi mame


 ovo je komentar za nas ofucale Rode - uvijek ubode gdje najvise boli   :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## Točkica

> Ja još jednom zahvaljujem svim malim i velikim rodama na lijepom druženju i stvarno dobro učvršćenoj sjedalici. Klapala bi nam, vjerojatno, zauvijek da stručnjakinje nisu uzele stvar u svoje ruke.
> 
> Nadam se skorom druženju!


Ja samo potpisujem Ovcu!
Hvala što se Lea sada sigurnije vozi  :Love:

----------


## lali

Drago mi je da ste zadovoljne i iskeno se nadam da će Vas na slijedećem pregledu doći još više.  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

> Drago mi je da ste zadovoljne i iskeno se nadam da će Vas na slijedećem pregledu doći još više.


Mi nismo uspjeli doći zbog toga što je Svenić još jako mali i neorganizirani su mu roditelji koji su zaboravili koji je dan.

Inače, autosjedalica nam je sad fiksirana, ne miče se, ali rado bismo da je pogleda netko stručan. Sljedeći put stižemo.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Laura je jaaaako ponosna na svoju diplomu i nema osobe kojoj ju nije pokazala, ili bar samo pričala o njoj. Već je i tete u vrtiću izludila sa pričom kako su neke tete ulazile u naš auto i sjedile na njenoj stolici, a ona je to sve gledala iz bunkera.  :Laughing:  

Bilo je super i još jednom hvala!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## mala laia

Curama i ostalim starijim rodama  :Laughing:   svaka pohvala na organizaciji, pogotovo i onog dijela za najmanje! :D 
Laia isto stalno priča o svojoj stolici i tetama koje su je pregledale i kako moramo zalijepiti još jednu naljepnicu (treću na staklo...  :Grin:  ) i puno radije sjeda u nju!
Cure- pljesak!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Lululu

Vec sam negdje napisala ali evo i ovdje:

Meni (nama dvjema) je bilo super, cure rodine su sve odlicne, pravi autosjedalice-experti.  :D  :D  :D 
Pokupili smo puno dobrih savjeta, za nabavku nove sjedalice, jer nam je na staroj pukla kopca  :Razz:  

Svima   :Love:

----------


## Balarosa

Pridruziti cu se pohvalama, bilo nam je od velike pomoći. Zao mi je sto smo kasno dosli i kratko ostali, ali nadam se da se vidimo opet u 9. mjesecu, više ne zbog stolice nego radi druzenja :)

----------


## Lila ha

I ja sam Riječanka s velikim R. Bila sam na školi dojenja i bio je stvarno lijepo, a na autosjedalice nisam stigla, ali kako naše malo čudo stiže 03.09. valjda ćemo se poslije toga naći na kakvoj radionici i druženju. Pusa svim Ri rodama i Ri trudnicama.

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa 
31. Kile 
32. lali
33. jadro[/quote]

----------


## lali

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa 
31. Kile 
32. lali 
33. jadro
34. Lila ha

al nas ima!

Lila ha dobrodošla! :D

----------


## Lululu

Pa da i mi smo iz ove zupanije, a Ri nam je blizu (i srca i naseg grada)

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa 
31. Kile 
32. lali 
33. jadro 
34. Lila ha 
35. Lululu

----------


## lali

35  :D 
Nadam se da ćemo svi sudjelovatu u akcijama raznoraznim!!

----------


## lali

03.09. 2006. održati će se pregled autosjedalica u Rijeci,točnije na Delti od 9 do 12 sati.
Pregled se organizira u suradnji sa Auto klubom-Rijeka koji taj dan ima akciju za male sudionike u prometu (za djecu od 2 do 10 godina).Biti će organizirane trke na rošulama,romobilima,biciklima i sl...


Molimo roditelje da sa sobom ponesu upute o AS i da dovedu dijete.

Nadam se da ćete doći u što većem broju!!

----------


## la11

šta je na delti? ja neznam zašto stalno mislim kako je na preluku    :Embarassed:

----------


## lali

Da da,na Delti je!

----------


## sarasabina

sad ja skrećem sa teme, ali moramo sankcionirati otvaranje nikova naših riječanki koji počinju sa li, la ,lu le, la ljudi moji pa lilela , ne mogu vas više pohvatati  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lali

:Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Oprostite što pitam, čemu služi ovaj topic?

----------


## sarasabina

:?

----------


## apricot

Sarasabina, ovo je udružni dio na kojemu bi se trebale dogovarati akcije, a ne popisivati članovi foruma.
Mislim, zar je važno odakle je tko...

Ako je važno, onda se valjda sprema neka zajednička akcija na tom području, a ja to nisam vidjela...

----------


## lali

:?

----------


## flower

akcija na Delti biti ce u sklopu ovoga http://www.ak-rijeka.hr/prev_vio2006.php

nadam se da ce vas privuci i da cete svi s ovog topica  :Wink:  naci razloga da nas posjetite, uzivo upoznate i najvaznije upoznate rad udruge i najnajnajvaznije pregledate one as koje jos nisu pregledane  :Smile: 

tko ce doci?  :Heart:

----------


## Paulita

Mi nažalost ne. MM-u je rođendan taj dan.

----------


## mala laia

Mi naravno stižemo!!! Laia je čak prijavljena za utrku na biciklima i za sada je najmlađi član utrke :D !!! Imamo i kacigu!!!

----------


## flower

gdje treba prijaviti, ja sam mislila da je to na licu mjesta  :? bas se veselim...naravno da ima kacigu   :Wink:

----------


## flower

paulita - mi volimo slaviti rodjendane  :D

----------


## Nataša T.

Maro i mama se žele pridružiti riječkoj "podružnici"!
Pozdrav svim bebama, mamama i tatama!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lali

Maro i mama dobrodošli! :D 

Nadam se da se vidimo na Delti!!!

----------


## sarasabina

dobronam došla  :Smile:

----------


## la11

dobrodošli   :D

----------


## Paulita

> paulita - mi volimo slaviti rodjendane  :D


najbolje da MM-a prijavim za trku, kao rođendanski poklon  :Grin:  

sorry na zachatavanju  :Embarassed:

----------


## sandraf

> akcija na Delti biti ce u sklopu ovoga http://www.ak-rijeka.hr/prev_vio2006.php
> 
> nadam se da ce vas privuci i da cete svi s ovog topica  naci razloga da nas posjetite, uzivo upoznate i najvaznije upoznate rad udruge i najnajnajvaznije pregledate one as koje jos nisu pregledane 
> 
> tko ce doci?


dolazimo i mi. taman je vrijeme da se prebacimo u veliku autosjedalicu.

----------


## mala laia

Nas je prijavio mm preko Auto-kluba... rečeno mu je da ce svi dobiti neke simbolične nagradice- diplomice i sl. To mi je super!

Maro i Nataša- dobrodošli!!!  :Love:

----------


## flower

ok, pitat cu ih...tako da svi znamo  :Smile:

----------


## Točkica

Mi naravno dolazimo a možda povedemo i tetu i Lanu  :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

> gdje treba prijaviti, ja sam mislila da je to na licu mjesta  :? bas se veselim...naravno da ima kacigu


http://www.ak-rijeka.hr/kalendar.php?cat=2&year=2006
Na dnu se nalazi mail i prijavnica koja se moze ispuniti i poslati, a mozete i nazvati 051/212446 i prijaviti se telefonom. Ako se ne prijavite, nije katastrofa, moze se svejedno doci, ali bolje je prijaviti se jer svi klinci dobijaju neke sitne poklone pa da se zna otprilike broj djece. 
Svake godine sam do sad volontirala na toj akciji i stvarno je lijepo, djeci je zabavno, podijeljeni su u skupine po godinama i vrstama vozila, ovi najmladji su presmjesni, pola ih se izgubi do cilja  :Smile: , pobjednici dobijaju medaljice i stvarno je dozivljaj. Jedne godine je u sklopu toga bila i predstava Hakove prometne pustolovine, prošle godine je bilo slikanje rukama, a imate ovdje više o prijašnjim godinama: http://www.ak-rijeka.hr/arhiva.php?cat=5&act=3 Ne radim ove godine jer sam na porodiljnom pa ne znam sto ce tocno biti i kako su organizirane nagrade, zato mi nemojte zamjeriti ako sam nešto "slagala".

----------


## Irena001

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa 
31. Kile 
32. lali 
33. jadro 
34. Lila ha 
35. Lululu
36. Irena001

----------


## la11

* srijeda,30.8-sastanak VTC Viškovo* svi su dobro došli  :Smile:

----------


## la11

> * srijeda,30.8-sastanak VTC Viškovo* svi su dobro došli


* u 18 h*

----------


## Nataša T.

Da li se na ovu akciju na Delti mogu prijaviti mlađi od dvije godine? 
Prijavila bi Mara na onoj triciklici na kojoj ga moram gurat, ne može do pedala! 
Ja bi ga gurala, više onako radi fore, mislim da bi mu svejedno bilo jako zabavno!

----------


## mala laia

Mi ćemo pokušati u srijedu, ali u 17h imamo prvi roditeljski u vrtiću, pa nisam sigurna hoćemo li stići 8) , ali svakako ćemo nastojati!!!
Inače, danas se idemo pripremati za utrku na Grobnik!!! Kupili smo i zvonce za bicikl, da nam se mogu sklanjati od brzine!!!

----------


## lali

mala laia ,imaš li broj nečijeg moba pa da nam se javiš kad završi sastanak,pa da vidiš dal smo još na okupu i pridružiš-te nam se!

----------


## flower

cekamo vas...  :Heart:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Mislim da ćemo se i nas dvije dogegati. 
Kaže MM, pa bilo bi sramota da ne ideš, kad ti je tu pod nosom.

----------


## Paulita

Vjerujem da ću doći, sama. Lovro ne bi dugo izdržao na jednom mjestu, a ja sam trenutno u nižoj brzini.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni je daleko, nemam kome ostaviti Nevu, našlo bi se još toga... A baš mi je žao.
 :Kiss:  svima do drugog puta!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Hoće li uopće tko doći sa djecom? Da ne budem ja jedini izrod!

----------


## thalia

ja ne mogu doći :/, nama je to s vežice predaleko.

lijep provod   :Kiss:

----------


## la11

*ovca* uzmi Nevu sa sobom ,ja ću Nou uzeti

----------


## Nataša T.

Mi najvjerojatnije dolazimo i to cijela obitelj!

----------


## mala laia

Nažalost, nemam broj ničijeg mobitela (pokupiti ću u nedjelju  :Razz:  ), a ionako nismo stigle jer se Laia zaigrala sa frendovima iz vrtića, pa onda još u park ispred vrtića i tako ...
Ako ništa vidimo se u nedjelju na Delti!!! nadamo se da ste se dobro zabavili i niste smrznuli!

----------


## flower

definitivno smo se smrzli...barem ja (a ako one nisu, to je ocito znak moje starosti  :Wink:  )

joj, kako nas je puno bilo   :Heart:  pokusat cu se sjetiti:
Vitekova i Vito (vitekova je opasno smrsavila, vito je prepresladak sa svojim bijelim zubicima)
Sun i njeno sunasce (bebach je prva liga) 
Winni s prelijepim trbusicem (malo mi je bilo krivo sto nije dovela Lauru)
Paulita s prelijepim trbusicem (ali ona je meni sva prelijepa, nije ni cudo da joj se ginekolozi udvaraju  :Wink:  ) 
La i njena jednogodisnjakinja + keksi
Lali - bez djeteta, nece da radi  :Wink: 
Natasha, muz prekrasnog imena i Maro - novi u nasem jatu   :Heart:  
tko nije bio...nije nam nesto ni falio...nama bi trebala jedna kafana u kojoj se ne pusi, gdje ima sigurnih igracaka za djecu i gdje bi mi mogle (na toplom  :Wink:  ) valjda razglabati 2-3 sata...

...a Udruga i posao...sve je dogovoreno za nedjelju - vidimo se - posebno : Natasha, Winnie i Sun kojima sjedalice jos nisu pregledane 

 :Smile:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> ...a Udruga i posao...sve je dogovoreno za nedjelju - vidimo se - posebno : Natasha, Winnie i Sun kojima sjedalice jos nisu pregledane


Naša koju koristimo je pregledana, samo ćemo donijeti i za brata/seku, da vidimo, kako će to funkcionirati. 
i naravno, idemo na natjecanje!!!

----------


## flower

moras se prijaviti  :Smile:  
vidimo se  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

E da, zaborvila si napisati da je još bila i Flower sa Dorom i Jagodicom Bobicom.

----------


## Sun

Ej evo tih par slikica, znam da je bezveze da nisam slikala sve skupa na okupu, ali eto, nekako sam bila rastresena taj dan...

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...ko/Vikovo3.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...DavidCo218.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...cko/Vikovo.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6.../VitoLuky1.jpg

----------


## flower

vidimo se sutra  :D

----------


## lali

Sutra  :D

----------


## flower

danas   :Laughing:

----------


## flower

HITNO!
treba mi pomoc - rijecanke koje su vidjele nase letke molim vas na pp ili na moj meil posaljite mi DANAS vase misljenje o njima, moze u kojoj recenici da li ih smatrate korisnima i sl. hvala

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

La11, ja se ispričavam što nisam došla (ni s Nevom ni bez nje), ali nismo imale kako doći - ja ne vozim, nikog mi nije bilo doma, a s autobusom od Vežice do Viškova ... ispustiti dušu.

Ako se osniva kakav ogranak presmršavjelih mama... 

Flower, kakvi su to letci?

----------


## choko

Ev moj Noa i ja se prijavljujemo u vašu "rijecku skupinu".Veliki pozdrav svima... :D

----------


## sarasabina

dobro nam došla :D

----------


## la11

dobrodošli  :D

----------


## ra

Pusa malom imenjaku!

----------


## choko

...pozdrav i pusa svima...  :Love:  
Već sam obaviještena da ima jedna curica Noa,a sada vidim da je i dečkić jedan   :Grin:  
Lijepo ,lijepo...

----------


## lali

dobrodošli! :D

----------


## flower

clanice udruge, pogledajte si malo pp   :Grin:

----------


## ra

> clanice udruge, pogledajte si malo pp


 :?

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Pogledali i odgovorili!!

Šta nisi vidjela?  :Aparatic:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Jel još uvijek vrijedi dogovor?

Mogu li doći u društvu (čitaj Laura) ili će to biti nešto ozbiljnije pa da tražim čuvanje? Nisam sigurna hoće li MM moći biti s njom:

----------


## sandraf

rijecke rode - moze jedno pitanje?

htjela bih naruciti rodine majice, ali sam 100% SIGURNA da sam negdje (sad naravno ne mogu naci) procitala da ce uskoro (ne znam kada) rodin stand biti i u rijeci i da ce se tamo moci nabaviti i majice. tolko sam se razveselila mogucnosti da cu ih nabaviti, da nisam upamtila najbitnije...  :Grin:  

pa lijepo molim, jel me sjecanje dobro sluzi (bar ovako polovicno), a ako da - kada i gdje?

hvala  :Love:

----------


## Sun

za tjedan dojenja će biti štand na korzu

----------


## sandraf

> za tjedan dojenja će biti štand na korzu


hvala.

a to je 7.10?

----------


## Sun

> Sun prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za tjedan dojenja će biti štand na korzu
> 
> 
> hvala.
> 
> a to je 7.10?


da, od 10-13

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Danas, 04/10, mali, ali vijedan dio lokalnog medijskog prostora pripada samo Rodama.
_Sarasabina_ će povodom Tjedna dojenja gostovati na sljedećim radijskim postajama:

Radio Trsat -  14 sati
Primorski radio -  16,30
Svid radio -  18,30 

Treba napomenuti da je Radio Trsat medijski pokrovitelj Tjedna dojenja u Rijeci!

Držimo joj fige, jer od tolike medijske eksponiranosti, već ima čir na želudcu!     :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

i ja se prijavljujem u riječku grupu :D

----------


## ra

:D dobro došla!!! još jedna trudnica   :Love:

----------


## la11

dobro došla  :D

----------


## Candy

Evo pozdrav i od nas dvoje. 
Bili smo na rodinim danima, i na Korzu, i na predavanju dan prije, i naravno oduševljeni smo.  :D

----------


## la11

dobrodošli  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Dobrodošla Candy!
Jesi li ti ona trudnica što je dala izjavu za Kanal RI?

----------


## flower

pozdrav i od mene  :D

----------


## Sun

:Bye:

----------


## lali

:D

----------


## Candy

> Dobrodošla Candy!
> Jesi li ti ona trudnica što je dala izjavu za Kanal RI?


Jesam!   :Laughing:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Kako sam te skužila!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Goge

Ja sam Riječanka (Gornja Vežica), a živim na Krku. Po ljeti niš od mene (radim, radim i samo radim!), ali se nadam da ćete po zimi organizirat druženje da se upoznamo.   :Kiss:   svima!!!!
1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa 
31. Kile 
32. lali 
33. jadro 
34. Lila ha 
35. Lululu
36. Goge

----------


## Sun

bok Goge!
Možda je već vrijeme da netko predloži neki datum za neobavezno druženje   :Smile:  !?

----------


## Goge

:Joggler:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :D

----------

Kao dosadašnja čitačica, prijavljujem se na broj 37.

----------


## flower

bok ekipa  :D 

Sun - evo ti zadatak, inace je sefica od neformalnih druzenja Vitekova, a trenutno je bez neta...pa preuzmi palicu   :Coffee:

----------


## Sun

Ela bok i tebi, dobro nam došle cure!

----------


## lali

Ela i Goge !
Dobro nam došle!!!! :D  :D

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Dobrodošle u jato!

----------


## Hady

Ja bi isto da me se uvrsti u listu!!!!!  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa 
31. Kile 
32. lali 
33. jadro 
34. Lila ha 
35. Lululu 
36. Goge
37. Hady


 :Bye:

----------


## la11

Hady dobrodošla  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Pa Hady bilo je vrijeme da nam se i ti pridružiš!

Sun, ajde brzo jedno druženje dok sam još u komadu!   :Laughing:

----------


## Sun

Ajde, ajmo se dogovoriti nešto   :Smile:  
meni najbolje paše prijepodne, a mogu se prilagoditi svemu pošto ne radim.. Pa predlažem npr petak ujutro oko 10, a mjesto???
nisam odavde, bolje da to smisli netko drugi  :Razz:  
(nešto u centru, bez previše dima)

----------


## la11

vrijeme nam paše,a za mjesto stvarno neznam,sve su mali zagušljivi prostori  :?

----------


## Balarosa

> Ajde, ajmo se dogovoriti nešto  :) 
> meni najbolje paše prijepodne, a mogu se prilagoditi svemu pošto ne radim.. Pa predlažem npr petak ujutro oko 10, a mjesto???
> nisam odavde, bolje da to smisli netko drugi :P 
> (nešto u centru, bez previše dima)


I ja bih se druzila :) Mozda u slasticarni na kontu, mislim da je tamo zabranjeno pušenje, bar je nekad bilo... ali ja bih predlozila i drugi dan i drugo vrijeme... petkom je nekako najveca guzva po gradu, a mozda bi bilo bolje kasnije, oko podneva, kad je malo toplije... iako, nije da je neka strasna zima vani :)

----------


## la11

zima nije,ali je kiša.možda u tower centru bude nešto prilagođeno djeci.
kada nema kiše,onda mi je ok i na kauflandu

----------


## Sun

mislim da će wtc biti super  :Smile: 

no što ćemo onda. Koliko sam skužila petak ne, ajmo onda recimo u utorak, u 10, cont?

ajde da vas čujem..

----------


## la11

može,mi planiramo svejedno ići u grad u shoping pa može i jedno brzinsko druženje

----------


## lali

eh,ja taman pomislila sutra kavica dok sam još doma,kad ono ništa.
La morat ćemo mi lokalnu odraditi he heee!!

----------


## zeko

Hej, i ja sam iz PGŽ... I ja bi se družila s vama..., ali sam na otoku pa postoji mala vjerojatnost da se vidimo...

----------


## la11

> Hej, i ja sam iz PGŽ... I ja bi se družila s vama..., ali sam na otoku pa postoji mala vjerojatnost da se vidimo...


pa kada budeš dolazila u Ri javi se,pa ćemo se družiti   :Smile:  

*lali* može,mi smo uvijek za

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Dakle, utorak, 10h, Cont? Hoce li biti koja dobra dusa da mi malo pomogne podici Nevu, ako zatreba?

----------


## flower

ah vi neradnice... 8) (ovo je cista ljubomora  :Wink:  )

----------


## Sun

> Dakle, utorak, 10h, Cont? Hoce li biti koja dobra dusa da mi malo pomogne podici Nevu, ako zatreba?


a znaš da hoće   :Love:  

flo   :Grin:

----------


## la11

> Dakle, utorak, 10h, Cont? Hoce li biti koja dobra dusa da mi malo pomogne podici Nevu, ako zatreba?


naravno   :Love:

----------


## lali

> Dakle, utorak, 10h, Cont? Hoce li biti koja dobra dusa da mi malo pomogne podici Nevu, ako zatreba?



ah,neradnici!!!!  :Raspa:

----------


## la11

lali možda te dođemo posjetiti   :Smile:

----------


## flower

jos ce ti doci vaditi mast   :Laughing:

----------


## jabaresi

Prihvačate nove forumašice.

----------


## jadro

je l to utorak 21.11.? Ako ne bude bas mokro (kisa), mogle bi vam se i nas dvije pridruziti..naravno ako smijemo (kao da ce mi netko reci da ne smijem   :Grin:  )

----------


## la11

> Prihvačate nove forumašice.


naravno  :D

----------


## lali

> Prihvačate nove forumašice.


dobrodošli!!!

----------


## jabaresi

Lali :D la11 :D

----------


## Sun

jabaresi eselimo ti se. 
doći će i Vitekova.
A ostale?
samo me malo brine ova kišurina!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sun

Veselimo   :Grin:

----------


## la11

ako nebude padalo mi stižemo sigurno   :Smile:

----------


## jabaresi

Neznam da li ste se našle,sory,mužić je htio obavit špežu (jer Radi u smjenama 7/7 )pa sam zaboravila na vrijeme ,a kad sam kasnila bilo mi glupo upadat kad nikog od vas neznam,al sljedeća kavica kada bude htjela bi vas upoznati.

----------


## la11

našle smo se,i bilo je lijepo  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Bar vas je vrijeme poslužilo.
Ja bih se ipak predbilježila za kavicu u ovim mojim krejevima, jer nisam motorizirana.

----------


## iraz

Evo još jedna nova PGŽ furumašica! I Ja bi na listu!

----------


## la11

dobrodošla   :Kiss:

----------


## Sun

1. aleta 
2. alisaskvo 
3. branka0112 
4. Bubabaya 
5. dorena 
6. flower (ujedno i voditeljica podruznice rijeckih roda) 
7. graskic 
8. Heliona 
9. Ineska 
10. JaMajka 
11. KANTRIDA 
12. kety 
13. kokolina 
14. la11 
15. mala laia 
16. Mrs RIA 
17. nani 
18. natasa30 (kad je na godisnjem) 
19. ovca_i_janje 
20. PattyC 
21. Paulita 
22. ra 
23. sandraf 
24. sarasabina 
25. Sun 
26. thalia 
27. Točkica 
28. vitekova mamuška 
29. Winnie The Pooh 
30. Balarosa 
31. Kile 
32. lali 
33. jadro 
34. Lila ha 
35. Lululu 
36. Goge 
37. Hady 
38. iraz


dobrodošla   :Bye:

----------


## lali

juhuuuu! :D

----------


## She Devil

Evo, prvi post  :D 
Eh, da iz PGŽ sam i majka dvije curice: starija ima 3 i pol godine, a mlađa 14 mjeseci.

----------


## Mukica

zakljucavam zbog velikog broja stranica i prelazite na *RI RODA - Forumasice iz Rijeke i PG zupanije? - 3*

----------

